# iTunes will not open!



## lexerr (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi I've read through ever post concerning iTunes not opening and none of them helped me! I just recently update my iTunes to iTunes 9. My computer is a Windows XP btw. Everytime I try to open iTunes this message pops up: 

"This application has failed to start because CFNetwork.dll was not 
found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem."

I also got an error message saying I am missing a QTCF.dll

Please help me!


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

1 uninstall itunes....

2 Restart Computer

3 Reinstall.... (www.itunes.com

4. Play your music LOUD!!!! : P


----------



## lexerr (Oct 4, 2009)

Is that a serious response? Because I've tried everything. My problem I believe is because of my registry? It says that:

the application or DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\1033\dwintl.dll is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against you installation diskette.

Now please I'm begging someone help me!


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

yes, that was a serious response... 

But now you just informed me that it's more than itunes and your windows files are corrupt...

So you can...

1. Insert Windows XP Disc, and run a system repair...

2. Format your hard drive and start fresh...


----------



## lexerr (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry that wasn't supposed be rude in anyway, its just that I've encountered many answers with no intention of really trying to help me...
I wish I could do as you said but I have absolutely NO idea where my Windows XP disc is

any other suggestions?


----------



## ddoliva (Oct 8, 2009)

I am having the same problem. Did you find out what the problem is?


----------



## bullseye23 (Oct 8, 2009)

im having a similar problem except its my QT player will not open


----------



## ddoliva (Oct 8, 2009)

I just uninstalled qt reinstalled it but i keep getting an error cfnetwork.dll


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

open up command prompt (cmd)

and type the below without quotes

sfc/scannow


----------



## lexerr (Oct 4, 2009)

I did this but it keeps asking for my Windows XP CD, and I honestly do not know where it is. It is somewhere in my Dad's office. I'm stuck again, any other suggestions?


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

1. You need to uninstall iTunes and quicktime completely... 

2. Download ccleaner and run a registry fix

3. RESTART YOUR COMPUTER! VERY IMPORTANT

4. Reinstall! 

This HAS TO WORK...


----------



## lexerr (Oct 4, 2009)

I tried...but that didn't work either.

Now I get this message:

iTunes.exe Entry Point Not Found
"The procedure entry point CFURLCacheCopySharedURLCache could not be locates in the dynamic link library CFNetwork.dll.


----------



## bullseye23 (Oct 8, 2009)

peck1234 said:


> open up command prompt (cmd)
> 
> and type the below without quotes
> 
> sfc/scannow


alright ima try hopefully QT will open, im letting u know if it works or not.


----------



## ddoliva (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't take it anymore!!! I uninstalled itunes and Quicktime, reinstalled both and it still doesn't work. I installed the current version and the old itunes 8 and still nothing.


----------



## lexerr (Oct 4, 2009)

Please I've gone 3 months without my iTunes. Can anybody help me?


----------

